# New Book: The IBD Remission Diet by Jini Patel Thompson



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

The IBD Remission Diet Jini Patel Thompson, Caramal Publishing Inc., May 2003 Use the IBD Remission Diet to: Stop bleeding & heal inflammation, Gain solid weight (muscle, not fat) if malnourished, Give fissures, fistulas and ulcers time and space to heal, Heal the mucosal lining of the intestine with targeted amino acids and herbs, Rejuvenate the Immune System, Repopulate Gut Bacteria, Provide Ongoing Whole-Body Health, and more...Click here for more information or to purchase the book.


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Thanks JeffI saw the ad' on the site here.


----------



## 19069 (Aug 30, 2005)

Does anyone know if this book offers vegan options or is vegan friendly? I am open to suggestions to improve my diet, but am not willing to compromise on certain foods (meat, eggs, dairy).Thanks!


----------

